# Chartering with Baby



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is chartering with your baby to much of a hassle? Have any of you ever done this? Any recommendations?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

No one has answered, so I will. I have not chartered with kids (I own my boat and go that route), but going with kids is a lot of fun. We had ours on board at 5 days... so the age is not a problem. Air conditioning will be an issue if you go when it is hot. I do not knwo if charter boats have a genny and ac. Opening the hatches at night will about freeze you out, but you need to take a netting to keep the no-seeums off (not mosquitoes, mind you, no-seeums). We had a very miniature covered playard made by Fisher Price that worked very well. It is a half-dome on stands with a zip-up netting. Never had a problem with bugs and Chase loved it. 

Take a lot of bug spray and good SPF (water babies) for the youngster. Their fair skin will get sun burned even under a bimini all day. Pack for a long week like you were going camping, and you will be fine. 

Hope that helps. Let me know is you have any specifics.

- CD


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

We chartered with a 2 year old once long ago in the Virgin Islands. Was a lot easier than being at home! go for it!!
I think CD offers some great advice....we didn't have to worry about bugs or air conditioning in the BVI's. The babies love the warm and the water. Just bring the pampers and some strong hefty bags and enjoy!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello Catamaran...How old is your baby? I am planning to sail for a week with our four month boy...I don't if it is crazy to sail with him or not?? I need some advise too..


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

One hand for yourself, one for the boat.

Which means you either need a spare person to tend to the baby, or lots of velcro to make sure it stays secured on board.

Other than the fact that babies need constant supervision (or lot of velcro) I can't see why there would be any problem besides the need to pack lots of diapers and a diaper pale.<G>


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While they're not chartering, but living aboard a boat... you might want to read their blog as they have a toddler aboard their Alberg 30.

Strathgowan's Blog.


If you have the room, a portable playpen is a pretty good way to corral the kid, and a bit more kid friendly than Hellosailor's velcro...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Leventy,

It is no big deal at all... it really is not. You will have fun and it is actually easy at that age because they are pretty imobile (ie, not trying to go up the companionway). just do what I talked about eariler and you will be fine. Have fun and PM me or write back if you have specifics.

- CD


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Anyone found an effective gate to keep them in the Vee berth? My youngest is 1 and can walk. I want to be able to put him down in the Vee for naps, but don't want him to be able to crawl out when he wakes.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Two words for you Jotun: Doggy Gate... get them at any pet supply store. The plastic ones will work really well and won't care that they're on a boat. 

If it is him falling off the v-berth that worries you... setup a portable playpen...instead. It'll keep him safe and confined.  If you think he's too old for a playpen, setup lee cloths and put him behind one when he's napping... if it is the full length of the berth, he won't get by it very easily.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I wish I had pictures, but we made what looks like the side of a crib and were able to force that between the cushions and bulk head on our 380. On our 400, that did not work as well, so we mounted it on a hinge so it could be opened and closed. Glen finally graduated this last month and no longer uses either. Truth was that he had been crawling around it for over a year. However, it does work for the most part.

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Catamarans...

I do sail with my kids since they were born, had one last year...it is a little different from sailing on your own or with spouse, but its worth it..

I still sail with both kids, altough more with the older one as he is teaching me how to sail. 

I posted this some time ago...I strongly recommed..Its sooo much fun..

POSTED:

Hi, I should actually let my wife write this to you but...I'm a parent too.

We had a baby in March, Little Luis. Now 9 months.

We spent August and September at sea with him, he was 5 and later 6 months old. And we all loved it. He must have loved it too!! He's my son!!

First thing was a life vest, those with a thing behind his neck, to keep the head out of the water, otherwise with the diaper floating he turns around and drowns. Must have a handle to pick the bugger up should he go overbord.

Second SUN BLOCK, lots of it factor 1.000.000.000 gazzilion, because even with cold air they get sunburn. We used factor 60 in summer. All good, but apply at least every 2 hours.

We also got one of those cloth chairs, (see in photo, behind port wheel), so that he could be outside while we were sailing. It was attached to the floor so when heeling he would be confortable, and not moving around. The chair was moved inside for feedings, and when we needed him still while we were doing something else. Sometimes he felt asleep on it and it was ok, so don't go cheap on his chair.

Get a lot of kids toys and hang them where he will be most of the time. Luis loved the end of my ropes and kept them moist for me most of the time!!!

For his bath we got an inflatable tub, see photo!! We have hot water in the heads so if you don't have hot water, get a heater.

We got him several pillows and he used to sleep first in his cot, and because he was 24 lbs then!!!, he was too big, so we covered one of the aft cabins with pillows and sheets, so he could move around. In case of bad weather, my other son would go down with him and keep him company, but he allways felt asleep in bad weather!! Pulls after his mum.

Remember, when alone they move, so cover everything where he might hit his head, with pillows, lots of them.

We got a nice beach tent for him and a sunbrella.

We used to carry gallons and gallons of water for his bottles, and I allways kept them bellow his bed to keep the water cool. My wife got a blender, and used to make his soups at the marina because it is 220V, then keep them in the refirgerator in small flasks.

Get him a spare hat, they fly off really easy. And insect repellent.
Sometimes we would cry, and my wife used to get him on a marsupial bag, see photo. This one actually floated!!.

My son was too small to move around, but for my other one, when he was small I covered my boat with nets on the railing.

If I think of something elese, I will comeback and write. Good luck.

Bellow is the cloth chair. Must have a seat belt.










The marsupial bag bellow



















The tent and sunbrella bellow










The inflatable tub










And pillows everywhere when he felt asleep and we were sailing.










He never stopped us from going anywhere, so do that to yours or you'll regret it later.

Sometimes we would give him RUM, but he would allways fall asleep at the wheel, when it was time for him to take the boat, so he got fired.










And occasionally he was allowed a girlfriend or two so we had a litle boat filled with water to cool them off!!!










Also read this whole thread HERE

GO FOR IT!!!!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Obviously the lack of a boom has caused Giu to make up for it by posting the longest single post I've ever seen...


----------

